# Which AR platform?



## Rednec (May 17, 2010)

I have been looking for another AR platform, i thought i had found couple possibilities in our Swap & Sale, but anyway...I started off looking at used Stag with red dot/light/bipod and almost bought it for $950 OTD.
Today, I went to Howards pawn in Macon, he has 2 piston platforms that impressed me,,,one is Sig556 $1200 OTD with iron sights & 2 mags.
The other a MSAR STG 556 Bullpup $1400 OTD. The bullpup is a design i never particularly like but its a 30 inch weapon with 16in barrell, no sights 5 mags, appears to be a great home defensefor couple hundred more plus cost of a scope ..

Ive never shot either of these & i hoping to get some insight/feedback from GON. 
So, What say you?


----------



## FishinMech (May 19, 2010)

Go with a m-4 platform. Like the stag or something along that line. Cheaper and easier to get parts for. And the accessories are endless.


----------



## Rednec (May 19, 2010)

Thanx i have just about decided to do that,,i have ruled out the MSAR & SIG almost for the same reason,,once the MSAR is set up for LH shooter a RH shooter cant shoot it & visa versa,  the SIG
it doesnt have a deflector and i am told it may be problem for LH. So,I have emailed about RRA Operator & Spikes tactical. My local gun shop has a stag tricked out, not xactly as i would do it, for 950. OTD.


----------



## Thor827 (May 19, 2010)

Rednec said:


> Thanx i have just about decided to do that,,i have ruled out the MSAR & SIG almost for the same reason,,once the MSAR is set up for LH shooter a RH shooter cant shoot it & visa versa,  the SIG
> it doesnt have a deflector and i am told it may be problem for LH. So,I have emailed about RRA Operator & Spikes tactical. My local gun shop has a stag tricked out, not xactly as i would do it, for 950. OTD.



Check with the guys at the AR Bunker. They build a rifle using all Daniels Defense parts for $850 and it comes with a lifetime warranty. When it comes to quality, DD is hard to beat.


----------



## Rednec (May 21, 2010)

I looked at their website,,,I really wish i could find one used,,mainly to beat the paper trail. IM gonna hold off til the swap & sell comes back unless i see something at gunshow i cant refuse.


----------



## mashley707 (Jun 16, 2010)

colt 6940


----------



## sbrown (Jun 17, 2010)

Love my DPMS Panther LR-308. My first AR but it has performed well so far. I shoot LH and it has not been a problem


----------



## Rednec (Jun 17, 2010)

I like the set up Sbrown has pictured. Tell me about your scope, and barrel length. Where did fore grip come from, it looks like its round, does it have tapped holes for adding rails.?

The weapons i fore mentioned have no deflector, i have a Colt M4, with deflector. i had thought about selling it if i bought the bullpup or the SIG. But, im dont want to buy a weapon specifically for a RH or LH shooter. So, now, im thinking M15 long SS barrel scoped or take a trip to Anniston to CMP sales to look at M1.


----------

